# Why no outrage about Youtube TV?



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

Why is there no outrage about the problem with Youtube TV integration on the Stream 4k? Clearly TIVO believes it exists because they have instructions on how to add it. But Tech Support acknowledges that there are many Stream sticks that cannot do it and engineering has been working on a fix. TIVO had public announcements starting in April and advertising clearly crows about the integration, but it is not there for me. Apparently not for others as well. How hard can this be if some devices work and others do not? As a a TIVO user for many decades, I sure would like to see this fixed!!! I bought the Stream 4K to get my beloved TIVO interface for YTTV. Right now having the stick is no better than ROKU or Android TV for me.
Larry


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I am in the same situation. A Stream 4k purchased just a few days ago, YouTubeTv app runs fine standalone but does not appear under MyServices in the Stream app and hence not integrated into the guide. I received this from TiVo support: "This is a response to your email regarding the YouTube TV app on the TiVo Stream 4K. We appreciate you reaching out to us. We would like to set proper expectation that YouTube TV information is not yet fully integrated on the software database of our TiVo Stream 4K, that is why you are not yet able to see YouTube TV information on the My Services section and on the Guide of your TiVo Stream 4K. Even though YouTube TV is not yet fully integrated on your system, you should still be able to use it by installing the YouTube TV App on the TiVo Stream 4K."

Ironically just this morning I received welcome email from tivo.com on my Stream 4k purchase and in the email they state: "Ready to watch, but not sure what’s on now? The TiVo Guide integrates 160+ free channels from *TiVo+*, plus all your Sling or *YouTube TV* channels."

It's a pretty clear case of deceptive advertising. I plan to file a complaint to the FTC. Am I outraged? My outrage threshold nowadays is pretty high, so this qualifies more as an irritant and disappointment, but not outrage. But yes, I empathize with you.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

Thanks. I received the same response from TIVO and the same welcome email. I do not believe that legal action or complaints to the Feds ever accomplishes anything quickly and would just like my device to operate the way they seemingly intended. I am puzzled that some people report that their sticks do operate with YTTV. Sometimes I just want to live in a log cabin with no technology....


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Just WALK AWAY from Tivo. Do you still have your old analog cell phone? There comes a time!


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

You are probably right! My loyalty to TIVO comes from decades of loving the TIVO Guide with cable and OTA boxes. That is what I thought I would get with streaming because none of the streaming service I have tried have a user-friendly guide. Hope springs eternal.....


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

larrysbrodsky said:


> You are probably right! My loyalty to TIVO comes from decades of loving the TIVO Guide with cable and OTA boxes. That is what I thought I would get with streaming because none of the streaming service I have tried have a user-friendly guide. Hope springs eternal.....


Yes the streaming world is different it is generally not time based but list based and profile based. They analyze your likes and dislikes and suggest things to you. You do have a mylist in each service but you will have to get some third prty tool like JustWatch to manage aggregated lists. Apple tries to have an aggregated list with up next but Netflix does not want to play.

Another difference is when shows show up. I watch This Old House and on the PBS app it shows up a day before it is broadcast. Other shows like Alaska Daily on Hulu can be the reverse.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, similar. I have had TiVo and cable card for 10 years but am cutting the cord when my contract runs out at the end of the year. YouTube TV is a transition step for the WAF and I thought for $30 the Stream 4k might ease the transition so I bought one for the least important TV in the house (the one in the kitchen) to try it out.

I expect nothing to come from a complaint to the FTC; TiVo is just too small and too few people will complain to them for the FTC to even notice/care, but I will feel better. So I'll either 1) wait/hope for TiVo to resolve the issue, 2) de-TiVo it to make it standard Android/Google TV box (not a terrible choice for $30 after all) or 3) return it. Still mulling over the options.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

I am also trying to decide whether to return it. Because TIVO has always had such a good guide, I have some hope that if they ever get their act together, the product will do what I want. Unfortunately, there is no good way to know, from some web page, whether they have sent an update that fixes the issue. Meanwhile, I am back to ROKU. If I keep it, I am going to have to periodically plug it in and see if there is an update, I guess.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

We still have our TiVo but are using it less and less as we become more comfortable with streaming services. There's still no good way to keep track of the shows you are streaming (I've tried several of the Apps) but the lack of commercials and the picture quality make it worth it. We mostly use our TiVo for the To-Do list and as a backup for when the Internet goes down these days.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

bareyb said:


> We still have our TiVo but are using it less and less as we become more comfortable with streaming services. There's still no good way to keep track of the shows you are streaming (I've tried several of the Apps) but the lack of commercials and the picture quality make it worth it. We mostly use our TiVo for the To-Do list and as a backup for when the Internet goes down these days.


I have been using Apple Reminders to create a Shows to Watch list: Provider - Show example Netflix - The Watcher. Once we have watched the show I click it complete. I probably also could add dates like what day of week or when its fully released.


----------



## roveer1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Just went through the buy/setup/scratch head/support/disbelief process myself. Glad I came here to confirm. Was thinking the chat support person was just "making it up". Pretty unbelievable after all the "fully integrated" information on the internet including guides with pictures etc, but that's the case. Back it goes to Amazon and a few more years with the roamio and cable card. Still can't find a a valid/financial reason to cut the cord. to disruptive and not worth it to save 20 bucks a month.


----------



## dondraper40 (2 mo ago)

Had Tivos for many years but Xfinity/Comcast just recently killed them. They claim their upgrades in our area will no longer support cablecards and both units went offline at the same time. We loved Tivo since we hate watching commercials and could fast-forward through them all. Now we are dropping Xfinity for AT&T fiber and trying out both YouTube TV and Fubo TV as replacements. In either case, we will save about $90/month. You can fast-forward through the commercials on these platforms as long as you watch a "recorded" episode (DVR) and not a VOD (Video on Demand) episode. This is where is gets interesting. We will probably go with FuboTV. Why?

With FuboTV you can just record NEW episodes only so your Library (My Stuff/Recordings) is clean and everything is DVR content. With YouTube TV, they mix the VOD (Video on Demand) content in with the DVR. So your library fills up fast and with content that forces you to watch commercials unless you take the time to locate the DVR versions. When new episodes finally begin recording you have look for ones that say "recorded" rather than "released" which means it is a VOD. If it says "recorded" (meaning DVR), you can watch it and skip over the commercials. 

FuboTV is only $5 more per month and worth it for that reason. Other features over YouTube TV is that you an restart an episode and starts back where you last stopped watching. With an Apple TV device, you can even watch up to 4 shows at once (great for watching multiple games). The downside is that you do have to occasionally delete watched episodes are delete them as soon as you are done. You get plenty of space but it would eventually fill up. YouTube TV says unlimited recordings but the fact they mix the VOD and DVR shows in your library is just too much work to locate the DVR versions. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dondraper40 said:


> Had Tivos for many years but Xfinity/Comcast just recently killed them. They claim their upgrades in our area will no longer support cablecards and both units went offline at the same time. We loved Tivo since we hate watching commercials and could fast-forward through them all. Now we are dropping Xfinity for AT&T fiber and trying out both YouTube TV and Fubo TV as replacements. In either case, we will save about $90/month. You can fast-forward through the commercials on these platforms as long as you watch a "recorded" episode (DVR) and not a VOD (Video on Demand) episode. This is where is gets interesting. We will probably go with FuboTV. Why?
> 
> With FuboTV you can just record NEW episodes only so your Library (My Stuff/Recordings) is clean and everything is DVR content. With YouTube TV, they mix the VOD (Video on Demand) content in with the DVR. So your library fills up fast and with content that forces you to watch commercials unless you take the time to locate the DVR versions. When new episodes finally begin recording you have look for ones that say "recorded" rather than "released" which means it is a VOD. If it says "recorded" (meaning DVR), you can watch it and skip over the commercials.
> 
> FuboTV is only $5 more per month and worth it for that reason. Other features over YouTube TV is that you an restart an episode and starts back where you last stopped watching. With an Apple TV device, you can even watch up to 4 shows at once (great for watching multiple games). The downside is that you do have to occasionally delete watched episodes are delete them as soon as you are done. You get plenty of space but it would eventually fill up. YouTube TV says unlimited recordings but the fact they mix the VOD and DVR shows in your library is just too much work to locate the DVR versions. Anyone else noticed this?


My experience is the DVR version is always default in the list. If you have not recorded it yet you get the VOD version. IE you may think its recorded but its not for a multitude of reasons such it was captured from another service or channel and made available.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dondraper40 said:


> Other features over YouTube TV is that you an restart an episode and starts back where you last stopped watching.


The thing with YTTV, it relies on your privacy/history settings for Google. If it is turned off in Google, it is off on YTTV.



dondraper40 said:


> fact they mix the VOD and DVR shows in your library is just too much work to locate the DVR versions. Anyone else noticed this?


This discussion has been going on here since March 2019. Anyone tried Youtube Tv and can compare it to Tivo?


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

dondraper40 said:


> Had Tivos for many years but Xfinity/Comcast just recently killed them. They claim their upgrades in our area will no longer support cablecards and both units went offline at the same time. We loved Tivo since we hate watching commercials and could fast-forward through them all. Now we are dropping Xfinity for AT&T fiber and trying out both YouTube TV and Fubo TV as replacements. In either case, we will save about $90/month. You can fast-forward through the commercials on these platforms as long as you watch a "recorded" episode (DVR) and not a VOD (Video on Demand) episode. This is where is gets interesting. We will probably go with FuboTV. Why?
> 
> With FuboTV you can just record NEW episodes only so your Library (My Stuff/Recordings) is clean and everything is DVR content. With YouTube TV, they mix the VOD (Video on Demand) content in with the DVR. So your library fills up fast and with content that forces you to watch commercials unless you take the time to locate the DVR versions. When new episodes finally begin recording you have look for ones that say "recorded" rather than "released" which means it is a VOD. If it says "recorded" (meaning DVR), you can watch it and skip over the commercials.
> 
> FuboTV is only $5 more per month and worth it for that reason. Other features over YouTube TV is that you an restart an episode and starts back where you last stopped watching. With an Apple TV device, you can even watch up to 4 shows at once (great for watching multiple games). The downside is that you do have to occasionally delete watched episodes are delete them as soon as you are done. You get plenty of space but it would eventually fill up. YouTube TV says unlimited recordings but the fact they mix the VOD and DVR shows in your library is just too much work to locate the DVR versions. Anyone else noticed this?


Thanks for the insight. It is nice to know that FUBO allows recordings of only new, but as you point out YTTV doesn't limit cloud space so their process is just an aggravation, not a limit. Right now, the channel selection fits me better on YTTV so I will stick with it, unless they jack up the price.


----------



## dondraper40 (2 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> The thing with YTTV, it relies on your privacy/history settings for Google. If it is turned off in Google, it is off on YTTV.
> 
> This discussion has been going on here since March 2019. Anyone tried Youtube Tv and can compare it to Tivo?


You are correct about the privacy/history settings. While I did not change that setting, I stand corrected as I have been able to restart videos on YouTubeTV from where I was watching. So my previous statement was inaccurate on that point.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dondraper40 said:


> You are correct about the privacy/history settings. While I did not change that setting, I stand corrected as I have been able to restart videos on YouTubeTV from where I was watching. So my previous statement was inaccurate on that point.


I remember, because that happened to me as well!


----------



## prley (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread is exactly what a person needs to read for moving on from cable. All the little questions about streaming are answered. I too just bagged up all my cable equipment last night. I was able to do OTA for a member of the family that had to have a somewhat local station 40 miles away. We just leave it on that station since it's too confusing to try and use any type of guide.

I have YTTV and through searching fixed the watched flagged. That answer was here. I had my privacy turned on in my google account and was scratching my head why google associated it with YTTV.

The DVR / VOD epiphany was discovered just recently (also in this thread). I can manage the bloat cause I tool like the amount of content YTTV gives for it's price. I also read getting the 4K package gives unlimited home streaming so I can share with other family members and not worry about the streaming limits. 

Then I was seeing all the TivoStream 4K videos about YTTV integration only to wind up hear and find out it's not fully integrated (here in this thread). I bought three not fully tested the device thinking for $30 why not. I might return two of them but keep the last one on the main tv incase full integration occurs. 

I too am used to the TIVO experience owning several models for the past 15 years I've been acclimated to it's design and my wife and I find it easy to use.

Again lots of good info in this thread.


----------



## Deadhead98380 (29 d ago)

For a very long time, I wouldn’t volunteer how long, I had IT technical teams. My favorite saving to them was “In 40 years two things never changed, Software eventually works, hardware eventually breaks.”

Hopefully a simple code change will get implemented before the hardware breaks.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmm, I have the same issue. Cannot add YoutubeTV as a service on my Stream. My Stream has been factory reset, and has been online for several weeks now, and still nothing.

I'm surprised they are letting this bug remain for so long. Integrating content from multiple providers into a unified Tivo-style guide is supposed to be their main selling point, and YoutubeTV is a major provider that they claim to support.

Edit: Just noticed that in other threads many people are reporting that the problem has been resolved. Glad to see that.


----------



## designedmotion (13 d ago)

Does youtube TV guide selected from the TIVO Stream 4K remote work for anybody?


----------



## Chastert (Jun 5, 2016)

Works great on an old Stream 4K, just bought another from Amazon, doesn’t work, later ordered one direct from TiVo, doesn’t work either. Just using the standalone app for now, hoping they will push an update soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

OK, I finally give up. I have removed my Stream 4K from the TV HDMI port and shoved it in a drawer. Mine has just not updated with any integration of YouTubeTV. I use ROKU and my backup is a Firestick 4K.


----------



## bcats4ever (3 d ago)

I was just told by Tivo phone support that youtubetv integration is not supported on the Stream 4K!


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

The standard response seems to be it that it is not fully integrated YET. There is plenty of advertising material that indicates that it is. And, some people on this forum have reported that it works for them. Phone support will not provide any information about when or if there will be complete integration. The last time I did a chat with them, they told me that emails would be delivered when the integration is achieved. But I do not believe that. I was hoping it just would appear in an update to my device, but I have given up and removed mine.


----------



## RyanP (12 d ago)

bcats4ever said:


> I was just told by Tivo phone support that youtubetv integration is not supported on the Stream 4K!


Me too! And TiVo is still advertising the stream4k as having YouTube TV integration. Everyone file a complaint with the FTC. Thank goodness I got mine on Amazon and can still return it.


----------



## cogent.rf (5 h ago)

Do any other streaming devices offer the combined services guide that Tivo as the Stream has? It's an outstanding feature.


----------

